# What I have learned after week 1 of commuting



## stalagmike (16 Feb 2019)

Thanks to a change of employment, I've just made the leap from weekend warrior to cycling 8miles to work (and 8 miles back) Here's a list of things I've realised after week one. 

1. Your bike gets a lot dirtier, very quickly.
2. I need more clothes.
3. I need fatter tyres.
4. For fatter tyres I 'need' a new bike.
5. 75% of pedestrians are either wearing headphones or looking at their phones while walking.
6. The redways in Milton Keynes are brilliant for cycling across town without getting involved with cars and buses.
7. Redways are also brilliant for getting involved with pedestrians, dogs, cats, squirrels and bags of rubbish.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2019)

stalagmike said:


> 1. Your bike gets a lot dirtier, very quickly.



Mudguards are your friend in this case. I added a mudflap made of old inner tubes on the front which makes a big difference too.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mudguards are your friend in this case. I added a mudflap made of old inner tubes on the front which makes a big difference too.



I used to make mine from old plastic milk cartons, I did a lot of my commuting on fixed.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

The Redways get a lot of stick, but I like them. Some of the older parts of the network are delightful to ride.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (16 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mudguards are your friend in this case. I added a mudflap made of old inner tubes on the front which makes a big difference too.


Mudguards are worth their weight in gold, a dry arse is a thing of joy!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Feb 2019)

After 10 years and 61000 miles you’re points are all great

What I have learned is that I dont care what I wear anymore or buying good kit as it’s all going to get trashed!

As for the bike I gave up on the cleaning bit ages ago

Wd40 is my friend!


----------



## stalagmike (16 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mudguards are your friend in this case. I added a mudflap made of old inner tubes on the front which makes a big difference too.


Sadly I already have mudguards! I think that's part of the problem. I've squeezed a pair or crudcatchers into the small clearance on my Triban and so all sorts of crap ( mostly leaves) is getting bunged up in between. I like the old inner tube flap idea.


----------



## vickster (16 Feb 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Sadly I already have mudguards! I think that's part of the problem. I've squeezed a pair or crudcatchers into the small clearance on my Triban and so all sorts of crap ( mostly leaves) is getting bunged up in between. I like the old inner tube flap idea.


Those aren't worthy of the name mudguards, they are rubbish. Time for N+1


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Feb 2019)

Maintenance and repairs were reduced massively when I switched to disc brakes. Best thing I ever did. So much of the really difficult gunk was brake pad rubber.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Feb 2019)

My goal this year is to get a second hand bike and winterise it and the throw away the BSO

The BSO is so bad that I gave up and started back on the Trek which now looks trashed but it’s quicker but the aim is to rebuild it back to its TDF glory!

If lance Armstrong saw it he would be in tears at its condition!!


----------



## cyberknight (16 Feb 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Thanks to a change of employment, I've just made the leap from weekend warrior to cycling 8miles to work (and 8 miles back) Here's a list of things I've realised after week one.
> 
> 1. Your bike gets a lot dirtier, very quickly.
> 2. I need more clothes.
> ...


I have uhm about 8-9 pairs of shorts an appropriate tops for each season etc etc , kit goes into the family wash cycle so reappears mlater on so no wash and wear .
Luckily my commute is all country lanes and small villages so no suicidal peds , just lorry drivers trying to to take you out on mini roundabouts  
Currently commuting on my rat bike carrea TDF build with 23 mm tyres and i manage just fine , thank gawd for mudgaurds though and as its a cheap bike i can maintain it easiy and cheaply , the final bonus is its locked up with decent locks compared to a lot more expensive bikes in the shed at work that have locks you can chew through with your teeth so its less attractive to a tea leaf .


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> The Redways get a lot of stick, but I like them. Some of the older parts of the network are delightful to ride.


The Redways are great if you a new policeman trying to make a name for yourself. I became known as the burglar catcher in MK. One burglar a night was not unusual. Sit in a bush after midnight and wait. They are like buses. Miss one and another will be along in a few minutes pushing their shopping trolley full of stolen goodies.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Feb 2019)

I agree on mudguards and disc brakes. The bike then requires a lot less cleaning.
In the winter I use merino wool base layers under my jacket, I can wear a couple a week and they do not get too smelly. I now have 5 sets of cheaper bib shorts and bib tights that get washed at the weekend. I already had more than enough summer tops. 
I have a frame bag to put my lunch in, but on Monday and Friday I take my back pack with my overalls.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Feb 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> The Redways are great if you a new policeman trying to make a name for yourself. I became known as the burglar catcher in MK. One burglar a night was not unusual. Sit in a bush after midnight and wait. They are like buses. Miss one and another will be along in a few minutes pushing their shopping trolley full of stolen goodies.



Bikes are cropping up more often in crimes.

The idea is to leave your mobile at home and use a bike to travel to the crime, thereby keeping yourself safe from registration number cameras, gps/phone mast tracking, and, mostly, CCTV.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2019)

Buy a decent set of mudguards. Then you can take them down the bike shop to find a matching bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Bikes are cropping up more often in crimes.
> 
> The idea is to leave your mobile at home and use a bike to travel to the crime, thereby keeping yourself save from registration number cameras, gps/phone mast tracking, and, mostly, CCTV.



Beware nocturnal Bakfietsen riders.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2019)

@stalagmike your findings are so right , i will also add that i find using a road bike for cyclepath commuting not great as the amount of time i have to dive of the path on to the surrounding grass to avoid dog's , walkers , debris and all the other hazards that crop up hence why i normally use my old Marin mtb


----------



## HLaB (16 Feb 2019)

I get less mucky on the commute compared to the weekend, invariably because I commute alone and cycle in a group at the weekend


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @stalagmike your findings are so right , i will also add that i find using a road bike for cyclepath commuting not great as the amount of time i have to dive of the path on to the surrounding grass to avoid dog's , walkers , debris and all the other hazards that crop up hence why i normally use my old Marin mtb


The annoying thing is that the Redways used to be good enough for road bikes (I used to commute on them by road bike in the 90s) but a mix of bad surfaces and vegetation encroachment (increasing conflict with dog walkers and so on) has made that less so on my recent visit.


----------



## stalagmike (16 Feb 2019)

mjr said:


> The annoying thing is that the Redways used to be good enough for road bikes (I used to commute on them by road bike in the 90s) but a mix of bad surfaces and vegetation encroachment (increasing conflict with dog walkers and so on) has made that less so on my recent visit.


Yes. They are not as flat and smooth as they could be. But then the council can't afford to mend the potholes in their roads so I don't hold out much hope for the redways.


----------



## mjr (16 Feb 2019)

stalagmike said:


> Yes. They are not as flat and smooth as they could be. But then the council can't afford to mend the potholes in their roads so I don't hold out much hope for the redways.


Only because they've got their priorities wrong! Each car does thousands of times the damage of a bike, so they could resurface redways on a much longer interval and they'd stay smooth, but there's a heck of a lot which haven't been touched since they were built, while most grid roads get done every decade. We need a tiny fraction of the maintenance budget but we don't even get that - it all goes to the greedy!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2019)

Once you have your commuting routine worked out it becomes pretty slick. You might also want to vary the route a little. Maybe a longer red way is quieter. Maybe it is quieter 30 mins earlier. Maybe 30 mins later etc.

I run 32mm on my road bike, basically what my 80's racer had 27" x 1 1/4". The difference it has made to comfort after having a road bike that forced narrow high pressure tyres; is fantastic. No loss of speed and far less vibration and surface defects being transmitted to my hands.


----------



## Grievesy (17 Feb 2019)

Things I've learned on the commute is even if you wear high vis clothing, it's no guarantee drivers see you on the road. and when you commute on the cycle path when it's dark, there is a surprising number of dog walkers who wear all black and are invisible until 20 feet away (no street lights) and they quite like to let dogs off leads as it's "quiet at this time of the morning". had to park my bike up several dogs arses or between their ribs as they just suddenly turn into me or "chase me" too early. and I'm a dog lover too, just irresponsible owners.

This was a much bigger problem when I was on my Hybrid Carrera Crossfire 2, but since I've traded up to my Cube Attempt, the rear wheel clicks when you are not peddling, so I tend to stop pedaling as soon as I see them and the clicking gives them some form of heads up I am coming.

Rarely get a good attempt to beat my commute PB in the mornings, but it's still minutes faster than the Hybrid.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2019)

I used to sing to myself when riding the redway at night - it used to keep my morale up, and let people know that a looney was coming and they should move aside.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (17 Feb 2019)

Good morning,

At the risk of being subject to much scorn and doubts about my sanity  I have had good results with Sports Direct cycling jerseys and shorts.

For the price and for shortish journeys where breath-ability is not that important they are great value for money, sure by absolute standards they are not that good but just doing the sums in my head my older SD stuff has cost around 1p per ride for shorts and jersey (each) and are as good as they were when they was new.

For longer or harder riding they fare less well as them seem to trap sweat!

Bye

Ian


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Feb 2019)

Air horn
Gaffer tape


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sFKRFLsraU


----------



## I like Skol (18 Feb 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> Air horn
> Gaffer tape
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sFKRFLsraU



What an obnoxious prick. I was going to say I am looking forward to the day someone lamps him, but they already did. I don't condone violence, but I wish they had hit him harder!


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> What an obnoxious prick. I was going to say I am looking forward to the day someone lamps him, but they already did. I don't condone violence, but I wish they had hit him harder!



Said a man who has probably never ridden in London


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

I'm sure he's been slapped harder than that, but vanity prevents him from posting it.

And yes, I've ridden in London many a time, and simply being in the smoke is no justification for behaving like a tool.


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Feb 2019)

What I learnt after a week of commuting is to sort out a safer, more pleasant route. Time spend exploring and navigating the route is rarely wasted.
Always carry waterproofs (top and bottoms) unless you are in an extended drought. You will forget them when needed.
Gloves are just as essential as helmets if you are into personal protective equipment.

My commuting bike has evolved from generous clearance road bike hack, to grab and go, urban convenience bike complete with dynamo lights, disk brakes, 8 speed hub gears and 1.9" slick tyres. 

Don't forget they are always out to get you so never let your attention to traffic drop or leave your bike unlocked .


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> At the risk of being subject to much scorn and doubts about my sanity  I have had good results with Sports Direct cycling jerseys and shorts.
> 
> ...



Kind regards,

Mike Ashley.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Feb 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> Said a man who has probably never ridden in London


What, you think people wandering around aimlessly not paying attention to you is just a London thing do you?
None of those people stepped out suddenly or unexpectedly. That tool on the bike was assaulting people every time he sounded off his new 'toy' and I just wish there had been some grumpy coppers in the vicinity who might have dished out some justice to show the idiot the error of his ways. Great way to go on building up any kind of positive relationship between the cycling community, pedestrians and drivers (many of whom are also pedestrians at other times).


----------



## mjr (18 Feb 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Gloves are just as essential as helmets if you are into personal protective equipment.


I'd say they're much more useful.



> Don't forget they are always out to get you so never let your attention to traffic drop or leave your bike unlocked .


What a scary place to live!


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> What, you think people wandering around aimlessly not paying attention to you is just a London thing do you?
> None of those people stepped out suddenly or unexpectedly. That tool on the bike was assaulting people every time he sounded off his new 'toy' and I just wish there had been some grumpy coppers in the vicinity who might have dished out some justice to show the idiot the error of his ways. Great way to go on building up any kind of positive relationship between the cycling community, pedestrians and drivers (many of whom are also pedestrians at other times).



Oh yeah, London is completely unique and no cyclist anywhere has to face anything like what the London massive do. Didn't you know that? Central cov, Brum, Glasgae or Manchester are rural idylls where motorists leave their cars at home and van drivers slip flowers in their hair before cautiously venturing forth.

The idea that any particular square mile of London is somehow nastier than a similar square mile from any other city or large town is utter guff. Some Laarndoners need to get out more.


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> What, you think people wandering around aimlessly not paying attention to you is just a London thing do you?
> None of those people stepped out suddenly or unexpectedly. That tool on the bike was assaulting people every time he sounded off his new 'toy' and I just wish there had been some grumpy coppers in the vicinity who might have dished out some justice to show the idiot the error of his ways. Great way to go on building up any kind of positive relationship between the cycling community, pedestrians and drivers (many of whom are also pedestrians at other times).



perhaps you missed the fact these were all cycle specific lanes? not shared use - cycle specific.....
Nah, your dead right, its not just a London thing...
OK so London London has a greater density of population than anywhere else in the uk, and has a greater concentration of tourists than anywhere else than the UK, but aside from all that you are right of course 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_districts_by_population_density
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourism_in_England
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Scottish_council_areas_by_population_density


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Oh yeah, London is completely unique and no cyclist anywhere has to face anything like what the London massive do. Didn't you know that? Central cov, Brum, Glasgae or Manchester are rural idylls where motorists leave their cars at home and van drivers slip flowers in their hair before cautiously venturing forth.
> 
> The idea that any particular square mile of London is somehow nastier than a similar square mile from any other city or large town is utter guff. Some Laarndoners need to get out more.



Er Jog on:
Islington density: 15,817 per km
Hackney density; 14,485 per km
Westminster density: 11,392 per km

Coventry density: 3,651 per km
Birmingham density: 4,246 per km
Glasgow density: 3,554 per km
Manchester density: 4,807 per km


----------



## Drago (18 Feb 2019)

Population density? Get real - were not driving through peoples bedrooms. Per capita Greater London actually has lower car ownership than most UK cities, and it's the roads where we ride, not peoples living rooms. 

Here are photos of 3 x UK town centres during rush hour. One of them is London. From a cycling perspective London isn't terribly different to the other to. The congestion, traffic, dangers and risks are identical. Get over yourself.













And the Greater London road casualty rate is far from the highest in the UK. Indeed, per capita the semi rural county of Northamptonshire has a higher rate of death or serious injury - uep, statistically you're less li,rely to die on the roads of Lindon than poor old @PeteXXX cycling around his manor.

London is a city. BIgger than any other in the UK, but at heart little different aside from that. Its roads are safer than many other cities. This idea that London is a special case and requires prescient reflexes and death ninja skills simply to stay alive is complete, utter rubbish.

So to recap:

Lower per capita car ownership.

Not the highest per capita casualty rate by a long chalk.

The same laws of man apply.

The same laws of physics apply.

And the last time I checked the cheeky cockney chappies still put their trousers on one leg at a time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Population density? Get real - were not driving through peoples bedrooms. Per capita Greater London actually has lower car ownership than most UK cities, and it's the roads where we ride.
> 
> Here are photos of 3 x UK town centres during rush hour. One of them is London. From a cycling perspective London isn't terribly different to the other to. The congestion, traffic, dangers and risks are identical. Get over yourself.
> 
> ...



Stop it, you're making me feel like a wimp because my commute looks like this:











Look, look, I have to deal with cars too:






So there...


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> Population density? Get real - were not driving through peoples bedrooms. Per capita Greater London actually has lower car ownership than most UK cities, and it's the roads where we ride, not peoples living rooms.
> 
> Here are photos of 3 x UK town centres during rush hour. One of them is London. From a cycling perspective London isn't terribly different to the other to. The congestion, traffic, dangers and risks are identical. Get over yourself.
> 
> ...



Oh dear, I think you seem to have missed the point old boy. 
The video I linked, which incidentally was mean to be humerus, (but the flat caps have taken offence to it, and who says northerners don't have a sense of humour?) showed a London cyclist, trying to negotiate the London cycle specific lanes, and being accosted with people in the lanes. Not cars, vans or black pudding delivery vehicles - pedestrians.......

Pay attention at the back!


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Feb 2019)

But since we are 'getting real' and you are obsessed with stats about cars, and how apparently there are less of them in Lindon (see what I did there) than how about:
*The UK’s 10 Most Congested Cities/Large Urban Areas*

*City * Peak Hrs in Congestion *% of Drive Time in Congestion* Cost/Driver *Cost to City *

1 *London* 73 *12.7% * £1,911 *£6.2bn*

2 *Manchester* 39 *9.9% *  £1,136 *£233m*

3 *Aberdeen * 35 *12.3%* £1,331 *£138m*

4 *Birmingham* 34 *8.5%* £990 *£407m*

5 *Edinburgh* 31 *9.8% *£1,009 *£225m*

6 *Guildford* 29 *8.6%* £812 *£44m*

7 *Luton* 29 * 10.7%* £964 *£72m*

8 *Bournemouth* 27 *10.8%* £1,019 *£84m*

9 *Hull* 27 * 9.4%* £970 *£109m*

10 *Bristol * 27 *8.8%* £845 *£154m*

_"London is by far the UK’s most congested city and the second most congested in Europe (behind Moscow but ahead of Paris), with the capital’s drivers spending an average of 73 hours in traffic during peak hours."

_

https://www.transport-network.co.uk/Most-congested-cities-revealed/13826


----------



## I like Skol (18 Feb 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> But since we are 'getting real' and you are obsessed with stats about cars, and how apparently there are less of them in Lindon (see what I did there) than how about:
> *The UK’s 10 Most Congested Cities/Large Urban Areas*
> 
> *City * Peak Hrs in Congestion *% of Drive Time in Congestion* Cost/Driver *Cost to City *
> ...


You need to get out of that smog and chill! I think it is you that is missing the point.
Not one of those people in the video acted suddenly, unexpectedly or erratically until Lord Nobber rode up to them and assaulted them with his air horn.
You are being distracted by the non-shared use, cycle specific lane status that you think applies to the cycle lanes in parts of the video. This is a total red herring and I think you will find only a small portion of the nations road network actually prohibits pedestrians. This is a mixed-use world with multi-user public spaces and Lord Nobber has no right to assault members of the public in that way. I do not use the word assault lightly, if one of his victims chose to make a complaint against him I would be 100% supportive of him being charged with assault, especially in light of the video evidence that he set out to do so intentionally.
Bang him up and throw away the keys your honour.....


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> You need to get out of that smog and chill! I think it is you that is missing the point.
> Not one of those people in the video acted suddenly, unexpectedly or erratically until Lord Nobber rode up to them and assaulted them with his air horn.
> You are being distracted by the non-shared use, cycle specific lane status that you think applies to the cycle lanes in parts of the video. This is a total red herring and I think you will find only a small portion of the nations road network actually prohibits pedestrians. This is a mixed-use world with multi-user public spaces and Lord Nobber has no right to assault members of the public in that way. I do not use the word assault lightly, if one of his victims chose to make a complaint against him I would be 100% supportive of him being charged with assault, especially in light of the video evidence that he set out to do so intentionally.
> Bang him up and throw away the keys your honour.....



If anyone needs a chill pill, its the guy advocating punching a fellow cyclist for having the audacity of trying to use a cycle specific lane... you need to have a word with yourself fella.. 

I'm not being distracted by the cycle lane - its the entire point of the video  its no different to a car driver honking the horn - the people are in the road (in this case the sectioned off part of the road for cyclists), and in all the cases bar the last the pavement is just a few short phone zombie steps to the left.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Feb 2019)

ukoldschool said:


> I'm not being distracted by the cycle lane - its the entire point of the video  its no different to a car driver honking the horn - the people are in the road (in this case the sectioned off part of the road for cyclists), and in all the cases bar the last the pavement is just a few short phone zombie steps to the left.


Hi from a rainy, sparsely populated Glasgow 
Pedestrians are allowed to walk anywhere they like on a shared users facility, even the ones that have signage saying which one is the cyclists half.



> *Segregated paths*
> These paths are divided and a solid line separates pedestrians and cyclists - there will be a bicycle painted at the start of the path to show you which side is yours.
> However, be aware that dogs, small children and pedestrians may wander on to your side of the path.
> Be considerate, sound your bell and thank them when someone moves over for you.


Linky


----------



## mjr (18 Feb 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi from a rainy, sparsely populated Glasgow
> Pedestrians are allowed to walk anywhere they like on a shared users facility, even the ones that have signage saying which one is the cyclists half.


They are also allowed to walk anywhere they like on most cycleways, bridleways and even carriageways, but the court-sanctioned threat of death from motorists generally deters most of them from exercising that right on carriageways in most places. That's why I really hate those segregated ways which leave cyclists legally trapped in a tiny channel that they have to share with walkers anyway, especially when the highways department refuses to remove one of many carriageway lanes to give both walking and cycling decent space - that's telling cyclists that they rank beneath walkers as well as motorists, which is just a bizarre perversion of all transport policies.

When I moved to Norwich 25 years ago, it was a joy to witness people fairly-blithely walking onto the carriageways in the city centre and getting right stroppy with any drivers who dared try to harass them - that's mostly becoming a thing of the past with motorists being banned from more of the centre.

We shouldn't wish for cycling to become as nasty as motoring IMO, although I do sometimes jest that cyclists are far too nice for our own good and should destroy more stuff to get respect from highways departments like motorists do.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Feb 2019)

I give up, I feel no need to win every discussion or confrontation. Bye matey, enjoy your cycling......


----------



## Johnno260 (20 Feb 2019)

T Wells is awful for mobile phone zombies, if I'm on 2 or 4 wheels the amount of times I have seen a pedestrian mindlessly walk into the road and never checking to see if it's safe are totally uncountable.

Same with headphones, they don't look and certainly can't hear traffic or a shouted warning.


----------



## Johnno260 (20 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Stop it, you're making me feel like a wimp because my commute looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 453213
> 
> ...



I'm totally jealous now! git! lol


----------



## Nibor (20 Feb 2019)

a friendlier approach:-

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehh8ZdIMMj4


----------



## mjr (20 Feb 2019)

Nibor said:


> a friendlier approach:-
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehh8ZdIMMj4



There's clearly not enough space for walking or cycling there but there's that huge near-empty carriageway just over the wall to the right that I bet the government there won't reallocate to a new cycleway.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Feb 2019)

Heres one from a seasoned commuter
I carry a light waterproof. leggings + overshoes all year around, cant beat putting on wet gear at the end of the day if you dont hvae drying facilities at work so i keep them in the pannier all year around .


----------



## I like Skol (20 Feb 2019)

Nibor said:


> a friendlier approach:-
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ehh8ZdIMMj4



Not really. Just another version of the self-important view that your journey should be faster or is more important than the other people travelling the same path. The infrastructure in that video clearly isn't adequate so if you want to go faster than pedestrian pace then find an alternative or ride on the road like a grown up! (Riding on the road may well be illegal in the US, they can be funny like that )


----------



## Johnno260 (20 Feb 2019)

mjr said:


> There's clearly not enough space for walking or cycling there but there's that huge near-empty carriageway just over the wall to the right that I bet the government there won't reallocate to a new cycleway.



Thats Brooklyn bridge I have walked across that and there is zero room, it didn't stop one twonk zipping through the pedestrians on a track bike screaming gtfo my way, he would then turn around and cross again, he also stacked it bigtime, it's the last place I would take a bike in Manhattan.

Edit: the foot traffic in that video is much lighter than when I was there, also the middle of the bridge is a huge choke point.


----------



## mjr (20 Feb 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Not really. Just another version of the self-important view that your journey should be faster or is more important than the other people travelling the same path.


At least that seems slightly saner than the slef-loathing view of some cyclists on here that our journeys are less important and should be slowed to the pace of the slowest road user even when there's adequate width (which there isn't there).



I like Skol said:


> The infrastructure in that video clearly isn't adequate so if you want to go faster than pedestrian pace then find an alternative or ride on the road like a grown up! (Riding on the road may well be illegal in the US, they can be funny like that )


Yep, bikes banned from the empty lanes by a sign at https://mapstreetview.com/#o89h5_-181tzo_0.a_2h43 - home of the bully and land of the freeway!


----------



## tobykenobi (3 Apr 2019)

Like to OP I have moved jobs and now have a decent commute. Just under 9 miles each way, the bulk of which is on quiet rural roads. Done it for just over a week and loving it so far. Opted to use my ageing Dawes Galaxy rather than the flashier Cannondale as it has fatter tyres, rack for panniers and mudguards.

It absolutely tipped down yesterday morning but I was pleased to find my Aldi "showerproof" jacket I've had for ages coped rather well!

Still need more clothing but will add to the collection bit by bit.

Can't beat it in the sun, however.


----------



## icowden (3 Apr 2019)

To be fair, that's how I approach congestion on the bike lane. I just prefer:

To the tune of "Go West":
"Move LEFT - There's a pavement there...
Move LEFT - It is safer there
Move LEFT - Please don't be a square
Move LEFT - To find some cleaner air..."

Or for Smombies (to the tune of Look Down from Les Mis):-
Look Up, Look Up, You'll always be a slave,
Look Up, Look Up, You're standing in your grave...

And sometimes
"HELLO! (pause) Is it me you're looking for? 
I can see it in your eyes, that you haven't got a clue,
So let me start by asking - to come through...."

The last one gets the best response if you time the pause right. Initially people think you are just shouting, and then you deliver the rest of the song, and the ice is broken.


----------

